# Pasadena ride with Bob Roll, 1/29



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to swing this, but I saw the flyer at the gym tonight and thought I'd pass the info along.

What: Charity ride through Pasadena with Bob Roll.
Why: proceeds benefit the Frostig Center, a school/organization helping kids with learning disabilities.
When: Saturday, January 29, ride starts at 8am, meet and greet and events until 12:30pm.
Price: Uh... it's $100 to register, but it's for a good cause, right?
More info at: http://www.frostig.org OR http://www.frostig.org/pdf/BobFlyerLrgSd2.pdf

Keep the shiny side up...

-Jason


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

Not to nit pick, but the 29th is on Sunday, not Saturday

It's a good event and the school does great work with kids who don't have it so easy


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Well put...*




bigdraft said:


> Not to nit pick, but the 29th is on Sunday, not Saturday
> 
> It's a good event and the school does great work with kids who don't have it so easy


Nice catch... getting the day wrong is definitely grounds for a correction! Hopefully, the school will get a good turn-out for this event...


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*I hope Bob*

I hope Bob noticed the Mom and Pop bike shop that TrekStore moved next to when he was here in SanDiego. 
Trek actually had the balls to move into the same complex let alone being able to toss a flatted tube from one shop to another.


----------

